
MIT to Offer Joint Degree in Computer Science and Economics - ryan_j_naughton
http://news.mit.edu/2017/mit-creates-new-major-computer-science-economics-data-science-0904
======
Abishek_Muthian
This means entrepreneurs with such degree needn't necessarily add a co-founder
with major in MBA from an ivy league college just so that they could get past
investor's prejudice - "You are just a tech guy, you wouldn't know how to run
the company you founded without a co-founder from management background".
Let's not be naive, even Elon Musk faced it.

P.S BTW when I did my CSE, we had full semester subject on economics &
management studies. Isn't that the case in top institutions?

------
grizzles
Economics is a sham discipline. Economists are like the witch doctors of the
modern era, spinning whichever narrative they feel is the correct one. I wish
MIT would just call the field something else like "social dynamics". Sort of
like how physiotherapy is offered at Universities instead of the chiropractic
mumbo jumbo.

